
SIT: SCM-agnostic, file-based, immutable issue tracker (early preview) - yrashk
https://github.com/sit-it/sit
======
angry_octet
It would be great if this was the backend for a UI like JIRA or even Jupiter
(that is, literate bug tracking). It is a great frustration that dev artifacts
are separated from the code. Code migrates to different groups, without access
to JIRA/etc, and understanding is lost.

~~~
yrashk
I share this exact sentiment about decoupling and this is why I developed SIT.

I was thinking that eventually a sync tool can be developed for SIT to
pull/push from GitHub/JIRA. It's probably won't be perfect, but a good stopgap
measure.

Not sure if your idea is feasible for some of the bug trackers (if there's a
custom issue database plugin, one can try!), but it is a great idea
nevertheless.

Also, I am playing with some ideas on building a web UI to this tool (both
local-running and eventually externally facing one as well)

~~~
angry_octet
I think having an external data plugin interferes with the business model of
Atlassian -- one database to rule them all. But ecologies like Jupyter might
be different.

Great work.

